# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Interview with hackerlol

## Mcskeen

Having been a part of the OwnedCore community for a while, it struck me that I don’t really know a lot about the members that I see every day in the shoutbawx. Over the next weeks I will try to interview some of the more active bawx members.

Hackerlol is, by looking from shout activity, the most active bawx member, so I thought I would start with him and he gladly accepted.

How did you start on Ownedcore?




> I joined Ownedcore around 8 years ago. It was known as MMOWNED back then. 
> I came across this website through my desire to find cheats and exploits for the _World of Warcraft_ MMO which I was heavily into, I think It's how most landed up here back in the day. If I remember correctly the website was completely based around WoW at the time even the main theme of the website was based around Illidan who was very popular due to the then current _TBC_ expansion where he was the main villain. Although Ownedcore is no longer just based around WoW you can still see the legacy through the member ranks title names and colours!. I never understood the pink for Legendary though.
> I started on OC purely for reasons of self-interest but stayed for the great community
> 
> 
> .



How was the community at the time?




> The community was extremely active at the time as far as contributions to the forums went mainly due to WoW still being very very hot. Although nowadays we don't see as much activity I must say I like OC community a lot more today than I did back then. There seemed to be a rampant juvenile attitude among many back then compared to today, which I guess could because the average age bar was lower. After all today we are many years older and hence wiser.
> The community had different strengths back then and today it has a set of different ones.


I've heard that you had some mental illnesses at the time you started? Can you tell a little bit about that?




> No, that's Incorrect. This was actually a rumour that was started by someone who was totally jelly of how quickly I was getting super popular with OC members when I first started. 
> I think It was started by Watcher(Abdul). It doesn't matter though as Watcher and I are good friends today.


Okay so how old are you and what are you doing in your spare time?




> I'm 28 years old. Unfortunately I don't have much spare time since I started full time work a couple of years ago. The time I get after work I now spend at the gym which earlier I would just sit in front of the computer and watch some TV show or film. 
> I like eating at restaurants when I get the chance and going to the cinemas. I also go for long late night drives when I can, I find it very relaxing.


What do you do for a living? And do you like your job?





> I'm self-employed. I alongside my father run the old family business which involves the manufacture and sale of sweets. I'm 4th generation. 
> No I don't but I really like the money.


If you could decide, what would the future for Ownedcore be like?
And if you could give everyone on OC advise about life, what would it be?




> The future is now. As long as there will be popular online games we'll be just fine. As long as we keep changing with the times we won't risk getting left behind.
> 
> Life advise? Yes...
> I would say that time once lost can never be regained. Opportunities lost never come back.


Do you play any games and in if you do what games do you play?





> I don't play as many games as I used to. It's funny actually. When I was in my teens I always wanted a very high end computer so I could play all the games and in maxed out detail. When I finally got a high end computer, which isn't as high end any more as some like to remind me in the shoutbox, I started loosing interest in gaming!. Today I just subscribe to WoW every 6 to 8 months or so and play Diablo 3 for the first couple of weeks after every major content patch.



My personal point of view. 

At first i didn't know what to expect from him since I've seen him behaving a little odd in shoutbawx at times.. 
But after i asked him for the interview and he accepted he seemed like a really kind person. 
(I'm really happy you accepted Hacker. Thanks for the interview!)

Who do you think I should interview and are there any questions you would like to ask?

----------


## HI5

really good interview, and I actually mean it, not sure if it was due to answers or right questions, but it was actually an interesting read  :Big Grin:

----------


## Veritable

Suddenly, my life doesn't look too bad LOL Just kidding!! That's an awesome interview  :Big Grin:  heh

----------


## Willy

Got to agree with the earlier comments! Great interview!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

Awesome read. He forgot to mention the great Cthulu but well let it slide

----------


## Nyarly

Enjoyed this, please do more, it's a very good idea  :Smile: 


can you ask where people get their usernames ? I always like the stories behind them.

----------


## Confucius

He did not mention his love of pandas.

----------


## Torpedoes

Great interview, looking forward to more!

----------


## Deathyaw

Good interview, not too long and not too short  :Smile: 

As for the next person to interview i vote for Confucius.

----------


## Watcher

*It was Aboulomania and i believe he still suffers from it.

“She loves me, she loves me not, she loves me, she loves me not,”*

----------


## Mcskeen

Not a bad idea at all ^^

----------


## Dante

Interview sgurb next!

----------


## Owneth

Nice interview! Grats on that! My interview would be a novel.

----------


## hackerlol

> Having been a part of the OwnedCore community for a while, it struck me that I don’t really know a lot about the members that I see every day in the shoutbawx. Over the next weeks I will try to interview some of the more active bawx members.
> 
> Hackerlol is, by looking from shout activity, the most active bawx member, so I thought I would start with him and he gladly accepted.


Thank you for doing this Interview with me Mcskeen. I really enjoyed it : )
I'm looking forward to future Interviews with other members of OwnedCore!.

----------


## eXp0

I think the real question is; Who's the real PandaMVP? hackerlol or Confucius :gusta:

----------


## Hyperbeist

Nice read  :Smile:

----------


## GoXLd

Thanks for good interview
"I also go for long late night drives when I can, I find it very relaxing."
Night, Silence, Car. I think about it - rly relaxing  :Smile:

----------


## iMigu

nice interview. now, we all want to know what car are you driving  :Wink:

----------

